# Aggresive Dogs and Horses



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Not long ago I did rode work. There arnt many houses around where i live but the houses there are they alwasy have dogs! Well i was coming home and our neighbours (if you would call them that) dog came out and tried to attack me and my pony. It seemed to know what it was doing, it lunged for his chest,face and stomach. I didnt know what to do! I decided to out try and out run it which i did, but it was really fast and was keeping up, luckily my horse kicked out at it and hit it in the jaws and slowed it down a bit. I am just wondering what to do! The neighbours where there watching as well!!! and didnt even try to call it off or let alone appologise, i was horrified...:shock: However when it wanders on our property its really nice to people, "even though i shoo it off." I cant have agressive dogs wandering on a Horse property. Now im petriefied on riding out as im scared it might actually bite one of my horses. What do you do when a dog tries to attack you whilst riding??


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

If he is nice to people I wouldn't label him as aggressive. Some dogs have a lot of prey drive. If my HuskyXShepherd gets in the field with the goats or horses she will try to eat them. If my Golden did he would bark but stay a safe distance away. If the dog was off his property I would first discuss it with my neighbor. If it ever happened again I would call animal control. I would get some mace and carry it when I ride. I don't leave the house without it and I ride on the roads all the time.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Since we are in a similar situation, we always carry spray bottles in our trail bags. Just those little travel sized squirt bottles. We only fill them with water but the second a dog gets hit from nowhere with water, they're usual reaction is to run away. It has worked for us several times and we are surrounded by dogs who will attack horses on trail.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Ammonia in a spray bottle works great, even better than water. It won't hurt them permenately, but sure stings the heck out of their eyes and mouth and nose. Sorta like getting sprayed by a skunk.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh we started with ammonia in our bottles but one of the dogs owners said if we didn't quit they were going to cause trouble...mostly because the dog stunk like cat pee for a day or two! LOL it sure did deter them faster though


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

thats funny. I would say if the dog owner got mad, then maybe they needed to keep the dogs at home.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Honestly, I take my horses after aggressive dogs. If I'm not riding on their property and their dog is coming off of it to come after my horse, I consider it fair game. Usually turning your horse on a dog turns the table. Just trotting up after it will send *most* dogs running with their tail between their legs. 

Running away makes most things worse as the horse gets more and more nervous and the dog gets more and more excited at the prospect of the chase. 

My horses are not afraid of friendly dogs that can mind their own business. My dog often rides out with me (on my own property, never when we leave it) and its never a problem. But my mare, and most horses I know, can be horribly reactive to dogs that would aggressively get under her and go after her. Some horses react differently to chasing aggressive dogs. My mare seems to get an instant spark of confidence when she's moving towards the dog, my former gelding would actually get very aggressive back and grab a hold of them with his teeth and shake them if he could, often times I had to hold him back. My current gelding thinks its a game and is always ready to go.

If people are out there, I don't change what I do. The dog left their property. I wasn't on it. I've never had a dog get seriously hurt or killed, sure it could happen, but I'm willing to take that chance. If they ask questions or get ****y, I tell them that their dog chased me first and left their property. There's leash laws off of the home property so they can ****** off and train their dogs better or confine them. Leash laws are in place to protect livestock, pets, and people. A loose dog is a hazard.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would take a little airspft gun (one of the ones that really hurts, or a bibi gun) preferably a hamdgun, and shoot it as many times as you can before it runs away. 

Or I face the horse at them and yell geeeeeet home! Most country dogs around here understand those words because most people that say it to them follow it up with a bibi gun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I halt my horse and shout at them if you run they chase and your both in a position to cause an accident. my horse strikes out at dogs but people around me are quite good about keeping there dog away


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That's why I like to ride with the crop. I've heard stories about dogs (mostly pit bulls) attacking riders in local park (well, _may be_ they wanted to play, who knows, still scary!), so while it's not the best protection it's still something you have in hand. Although in general I never run into the issue - dogs either well behaved or the owners take them on leash when they see me approaching.


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> I would take a little airspft gun (one of the ones that really hurts, or a bibi gun) preferably a hamdgun, and shoot it as many times as you can before it runs away.
> 
> Or I face the horse at them and yell geeeeeet home! Most country dogs around here understand those words because most people that say it to them follow it up with a bibi gun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You Dont shoot at the dog do you? Do You just shoot it whereever to scare it?:-|


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

It makes me so angry when people are irresponsible and don't keep their dogs secured. It's not safe for the DOG that they are supposed to care about / be responsible for let alone for anyone else going by!

IMO it takes a special kind of person to own a big, powerful and potentially aggressive (to animals) dog and most of the people who get them don't seem to be :-| That's why those poor dogs get a bad rep, irresponsible negligent people own them and are still encouraged to own them because pretending like they take a "responsible" owner gets people all up in arms because (eye rollllll)

We had a pit bull run up behind our horses the other day. Very stupid dog, ran right up to their legs. Not being aggressive, just being dumb. All it took was a bunch of really commanding "GO HOME GET OUT OF HERE!!!!!!"s thankfully. I don't want to see any animal get hurt!

If something was endangering me, my horse, my dog or any other animal/person I would absolutely not hesitate to use a crop or my boot or anything else to keep them safe. 

IMO if you decide you want to keep an animal that poses a threat or danger to any other animal or person (or itself!) you need to keep it restrained or the poor animal should find a new home where it won't hurt itself or anyone else.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

MeganAndPastick said:


> You Dont shoot at the dog do you? Do You just shoot it whereever to scare it?:-|


 no i shoot at it, airsoft guns only hurt, me and my friends shoot eachother with them, so they only give us little welts. I dont think i'd be able to actually wound or kill a dog!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I did try to run at it but it just got more aggresive!! I doesnt listen to anyone but its owner. My pony "hates" dogs nice or nasty he goes for the kill so he had no issue on striking and biting it, but it seemed to get more reved up. I agree with the crop but what do you do when your on a big horse? i dont think i can reach the ground. Pitbulls are illegal here (im pretty sure) it seems to be a pitbull X. Im actually thinking they use it to fight because when you turn on it, it gets nasty-er.. Ive been having to chase it with a lunge whip to get it off the property. Im not actually allowed a gun, im "way" underage to get a lisence, and they terrify me. :/


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ get an airspft gun, they shoot little plastic bibi's, they are for kids to run around shooting eachother with, LOL. Or a paintball gun...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Im not sure im still allowed any of those ;/ I am leaving anyway i just didnt know what to do..


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

That's such a bummer. If I were you I would try to talk to the owner and maybe have your parents come with you and be very firm about how dangerous it is. There are probably leash laws where you live that demand animals be safely contained. 

Since this seems like an ongoing issue I might even call Animal Control (or the equivalent) or even the police and see if they can stop by and yell at them or send a strongly worded letter. It's not safe for you, the dog or anything else going by. To me, that's the definition of a public menace. 

Your horse may be aggressive in return but some horses would completely lose their mind and could seriously injure themselves, their rider, the dog, property, all kinds of things.

Edit: I wouldn't bring a gun or a fake gun-like-object with me either because that would probably upset my horse even more than the dog! I ride on the trail with a crop but before I would resort to carrying along weapons I would try to get it resolved legally because you can easily make a case against the dog's owner and hopefully they will wise up and keep their dog safely away from the public.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah i am thinking to go and talk to them. (there a bit scary though) and if it happens again i will ring the ranger. I am also telling the sheep farmer next door that i have seen it bring down stock (not good) it will probably end up getting a bullet from the neighbour or my dad. it terrified me!! i get all nerveous going on rides now because dogs are freaking me out so now im carrying a *"much"* longer whip..


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think something should be done about the OWNERS so that something can be done about the dog BEFORE the dog has to be shot.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I think something should be done about the OWNERS so that something can be done about the dog BEFORE the dog has to be shot.


Very true.

I own a pitbul myself, it's properly trained and friendly, however I never let it off leash outside my property. It does not matter if he bites or not. Some people or animals can get very scared only by seeing a dog running to them


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

STUPID DOG!!! when we had tess on trial to see if i liked her, she was attacked by OUR dog! The mongrel ripped open her shoulder and put 35 stitches in her  we didnt know how to tell the owners. luckily we were going to buy her anyway.
THis dog was later put down as it killed next doors goat and attacked kangaroos. we couldnt take any chances.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> STUPID DOG!!! when we had tess on trial to see if i liked her, she was attacked by OUR dog! The mongrel ripped open her shoulder and put 35 stitches in her  we didnt know how to tell the owners. luckily we were going to buy her anyway.
> THis dog was later put down as it killed next doors goat and attacked kangaroos. we couldnt take any chances.


Oh my god!! I would freak!:-x I know were your coming from though any dog that touches a horse straight away gets a bullet! Its sad but has to be done, the risks are just to high!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting enough my neighbor's dog "attacked" us yesterday, when I was leading my paint to the ring to ride. By "attacked" I mean barking loud and running towards us. She's dummy and always "greets" me like that (then wave her tail, let me pet her, etc.). My horse jumped up, pinned ears, turned and barreled both hinds trying to get the dog. Thankfully she missed. But that was scary!


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> STUPID DOG!!! when we had tess on trial to see if i liked her, she was attacked by OUR dog! The mongrel ripped open her shoulder and put 35 stitches in her  we didnt know how to tell the owners. luckily we were going to buy her anyway.
> THis dog was later put down as it killed next doors goat and attacked kangaroos. we couldnt take any chances.



I think it's *horrible * that you put down your dog simply because it had prey drive. Prey drive does NOT equal aggression. It's your own fault for not keeping your dog safely contained or on a leash, not the dogs.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

equestrian said:


> I think it's *horrible *that you put down your dog simply because it had prey drive. Prey drive does NOT equal aggression. It's your own fault for not keeping your dog safely contained or on a leash, not the dogs.


Your joking aren't you? Only thing I see is maybe it should have been put down sooner.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> Your joking aren't you? Only thing I see is maybe it should have been put down sooner.


Seriously? The owners won't properly contain a dog with prey drive, so they should just kill it? 

Both my dogs would kill chickens or goats or whatever if I gave them the chance. *They are carnivorous prey driven animals.* It's the owners job to understand that and make sure they are responsible for their dog. If they can't understand that and cant be responsible, they shouldn't have dogs, period. It's not the dogs fault it followed it's instincts! FFS!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

equestrian said:


> Seriously? The owners won't properly contain a dog with prey drive, so they should just kill it?
> 
> Both my dogs would kill chickens or goats or whatever if I gave them the chance. *They are carnivorous prey driven animals.* It's the owners job to understand that and make sure they are responsible for their dog. If they can't understand that and cant be responsible, they shouldn't have dogs, period. It's not the dogs fault it followed it's instincts! FFS!


Agree.
Train the dog, leash the dog, muzzle the dog, watch out for the dog. Protect the dog from other animals and other animals from your dog. If you cant handle it, don't shoot the **** thing.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a dog about 4 years old and a mare. That first I thought they hated each other because after working or riding the mare, I would un-tack her and groom her down. The dog would get sat and stared at her, then I would open up the pen and let my mare into the pasture. She was normally galloped of then the dog could catch her barking and such. Then when the mare got tired of it she would get buck and kicked at it. It's been going on for like a whole year now, after the first few months of it. I thought that it was a game to them because, the dog once stay at home when I went to the horses. Then I would let her out and she didn't gallop off, she just stood there whinnying until the dog started to run up to us. Then it went back to normal, that's strange huh?


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> I have a dog about 4 years old and a mare. That first I thought they hated each other because after working or riding the mare, I would un-tack her and groom her down. The dog would get sat and stared at her, then I would open up the pen and let my mare into the pasture. She was normally galloped of then the dog could catch her barking and such. Then when the mare got tired of it she would get buck and kicked at it. It's been going on for like a whole year now, after the first few months of it. I thought that it was a game to them because, the dog once stay at home when I went to the horses. Then I would let her out and she didn't gallop off, she just stood there whinnying until the dog started to run up to us. Then it went back to normal, that's strange huh?


heheh, oh dear. This reminds me of:

Dog chasing the horse or horse chasing the dog - Wonderfulinfo.com

Note the "oh crap I didn't mean to..." look on the dog's face


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

inaclick said:


> heheh, oh dear. This reminds me of:
> 
> Dog chasing the horse or horse chasing the dog - Wonderfulinfo.com
> 
> Note the "oh crap I didn't mean to..." look on the dog's face


LOL, yeah.... 

Also I hate when a dog is to mean, people just put them down.. Ever heard of training people, not talking about y'all. Or when someone owns puppies then gave away the dog when it's not a puppy anymore, that dog gets pass to person to person. And once that's how a dog became mean about the dog couldn't trust anyone.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

god i shouldnt have posted!!!! This dog could have attacked US !! We had to pay for this expenxive show goat!
so dont blame me it wasnt my choice!

This dog was a hunting dog! (and dont judge me, he didnt hunt when we had him) This dog also attacked my little sister that died guide dog. So please dont judge me by a choice I didnt make, my stepdad did! We just simply didnt trust this dog at all.

so sorry for ever posting, i just get judged and.....stuff like that


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

equestrian said:


> Seriously? The owners won't properly contain a dog with prey drive, so they should just kill it?
> 
> Both my dogs would kill chickens or goats or whatever if I gave them the chance. *They are carnivorous prey driven animals.* It's the owners job to understand that and make sure they are responsible for their dog. If they can't understand that and cant be responsible, they shouldn't have dogs, period. It's not the dogs fault it followed it's instincts! FFS!


yes, it is the owners fault, but there are some dogs that are past the point of training that out of them, so yeah, they have to be put down. its sad, but it would be even more sad to keep them muzzled or caged all the time. or you know what would be even more sad? if that dog got out and killed a little girl, or anyone. That doesnt mean its not the owners fault, it is, but yeah, usually the dog has to pay for it, thats usually the way it is.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

equestrian said:


> I think it's *horrible *that you put down your dog simply because it had prey drive. Prey drive does NOT equal aggression. It's your own fault for not keeping your dog safely contained or on a leash, not the dogs.


please guys, dont say its HORRIBLE, there has been others put down for the same reason im sure. We just couldnt take the chance he would attack us


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Prey drive does *NOT EQUAL HUMAN AGRESSION*. FFS. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> please guys, dont say its HORRIBLE, there has been others put down for the same reason im sure. We just couldnt take the chance he would attack us


dont worry, theres tons of dogs that have to be put down for that same reason, sometimes instincts are way stronger then any training you can give a dog. My aunt had a doberman that bit a kid, it was put down right away, and dont think for a second it wasnt well trained and didnt know who the pack leader was, my aunt isnt the 'ohhh fluffy, your so cute!' kind, she hates when dogs arent well trained enough.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

equestrian said:


> Prey drive does *NOT EQUAL HUMAN AGRESSION*. FFS. How hard is that to understand?


who is FFS? This was years ago guys. I have been told that once a dog kills, it is most likely to do it again. what about all the dogs that have attacked PEOPLE and have been put down. how is that any different?

we have a labrador and he wouldnt hurt a fly, he is way to special to be put down, but if he bit us, it would be a hard descision but yes, he would be put down no matter how special he is.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

You clearly have zero knowledge on canine behavior.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Dunno, I always try to keep dogs and horses separate even when they seem trustworthy.
Dogs are prey animals, horses are THE prey. One bites, the other kicks, one chases, the other spooks and flees, nothing good comes out of this combo unless the 2 animals are used to each other's species by training or the way they were raised.
Edit: No, Pintotess, actually that thing with "once it kills it will never stop" is wrong.
That should mean all the cops that shot someone should never be allowed ever again near their families, because once they've killed...yadda yadda.
There are also hunting dogs that not only chase but also catch and kill prey and they are perfectly fine with other animals as long as they are properly trained.
So that myth is fail.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

equestrian said:


> You clearly have zero knowledge on canine behavior.


that was a little slack! We may not know much about canine behaviour but you had no right to call us names because of it!


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> that was a little slack! We may not know much about canine behaviour but you had no right to call us names because of it!



You killed a dog because it followed it's God given instincts. I will call you whatever name I choose. I was being nice.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

equestrian said:


> You clearly have zero knowledge on canine behavior.


okay, chill out a bit.... i stated my opinon and experiences, didnt mean my opinions couldnt be changed. so just calm down about it, calling us names isnt going to make the dog come back to life, is it?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thank you! I agree its not going to bring the dog back and name calling is immature and is not going to get this anywhere


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> okay, chill out a bit.... i stated my opinon and experiences, didnt mean my opinions couldnt be changed. so just calm down about it, calling us names isnt going to make the dog come back to life, is it?



It was explained to you multiple times that prey drive does NOT equal human aggression, yet you still keep saying, "Oh, but they could have killed a CHILD!"


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe your the one thats "spewing out nonesense" still, you had no right to name call. This dog also showed aggresion to my little brother when he was feeding him, this is what caused the dog to be put down. And he wasnt just "shot on the spot"(no one said this so dont start!) He was put down by the vet, even thought that wouldnt make any difference.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> maybe your the one thats "spewing out nonesense" still, you had no right to name call.


Definition of IGNORANT

1
a : destitute of knowledge or education; also : *lacking knowledge or comprehension of the thing specified*
b : resulting from or showing lack of knowledge or intelligence

Sorry honey, but saying you are ignorant is not calling you names, it's stating a fact.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

equestrian said:


> It was explained to you multiple times that prey drive does NOT equal human aggression, yet you still keep saying, "Oh, but they could have killed a CHILD!"
> 
> Again, stop spewing off nonsense you clearly know nothing about.


okay, again, calm down. theres no point in having a discussion with you if your going to be like this, now, yes, the dog could have hurt a child, ive watched my friend get attacked by a dog because she got between it and a gopher. honestly, if it were me, i wouldve put down the dog aswell, what are you going to do, send me a message in caps( oh no!) just because we think differently?


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> okay, again, calm down. theres no point in having a discussion with you if your going to be like this, now, yes, the dog could have hurt a child, ive watched my friend get attacked by a dog because she got between it and a gopher. honestly, if it were me, i wouldve put down the dog aswell, what are you going to do, send me a message in caps( oh no!) just because we think differently?



Obviously you will never understand canine behavior with your closed, unwilling to learn mind.

I have every right to voice my disgust with people like you. I feel very sorry for any dog you may ever own (and kill.)


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

equestrian said:


> Obviously you will never understand canine behavior with your closed, unwilling to learn mind.
> 
> I have every right to voice my disgust with people like you. I feel very sorry for any dog you may ever own (and kill.)


i love killing dogs,its what i do in my free time. like really women, get a grip. when was i ever unwilling to learn? give me a QOUTE of wheni was unwilling to learn, a legitamite qoute.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

people like us? Umm im sorry but what you say is hurtfull and uncalled for. Excuse me but we have a labrador and a mastiff and they are both well cared for. We love our dogs and what we did was best anyway.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> i love killing dogs,its what i do in my free time. like really women, get a grip. when was i ever unwilling to learn? give me a QOUTE of wheni was unwilling to learn, a legitamite qoute.



I don't need to quote you, I've already explained it multiple times.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

equestrian said:


> I don't need to quote you, I've already explained it multiple times.


actually, you havent, all youve done is called me closed minded and stuff liek that, but i dont understand, when was i ever close minded? honey, never become a lawyer, you wont be to good at it.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> actually, you havent, all youve done is called me closed minded and stuff liek that, but i dont understand, when was i ever close minded? honey, never become a lawyer, you wont be to good at it.



Well gee, thanks for the tip. I'll stick to my day job of working with dogs.

I'm done with this thread. Carry on with your ignorance and killing of dogs that exhibit any of their natural prey driven instincts.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

equestrian said:


> Well gee, thanks for the tip. I'll stick to my day job of working with dogs.
> 
> I'm done with this thread. Carry on with your ignorance and killing of dogs that exhibit any of their natural prey driven instincts.


thanks, i will


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Good go then. it will make our lives easier.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh gosh!! Well i missed a bit! Righto then first off: 

_*Equestrian:*_

Gee if a cougar,bobcat, dingo, or any other prey animal for that matter mauls/kills livestock what do people do? *shoot it! *So why any different for a dog? 
They are a hazard, to humans and and the livestock we have. More to the point our lively hood. Once a dog has gone for the kill and drawn blood there already high prey drive instinct skyrockets, and, yes it most likley will happen again with or without training. 
We do what is right for us as people and the dog. Would you prefer the dog to stay chained for the rest of its life because we live in a rural area with neighbouring sheep and beef cattle farmers not to forget the multi million dollar racing stables. Because i sure as hell am not foolish enough to wait around for that disaster to happen. And i really dont want to be paying millions of dollars damage from a agressive dog that could have been prevented. So our choice is to destroy the dog. Its our desicion and our desicion fully. It is dangerous and _foolish_ to ignore the danger. So any of ours that does or intend to cause harm, to livestock is shot. It is a quick death which is painless.
Oh and im pretty sure there are enough dangerous dogs in the world and fools like _equestrian_ that ignore these issues are the causes in this whole mess!

*Ridergirl23:*
Thanks =) its good to know there are some smart people in the world...

*PintoTess:*
Dont worry you stepdad made the right desicion! And I %100 agree with you having to put them down. You even go to the vets to do it!

_Ok can my thread *PLEASE* go back to the orignal topic now? _


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I usually face up to dogs, and "most" will run away when the horse turns around and actually 'stands up for himself'...it's the running away that triggers a dog's prey drive, so to that dog, you were engaging in what he wanted "you run, I chase"...

It's hard to tell just from your description whether the dog was displaying true aggression, or just aggression associated with him being territorial. 

That said, get your horse used to the sound of a air soft pistol, or mace, or something along that lines; and don't be afraid to use them on a dog that is trying to run you off...as long as you are on the road, and not in the driveway, the dog would be considered "at large" when off his property, and you are allowed to protect yourself and your livestock.

What I would do if the dog came onto your property, is if he is friendly, pick him up, and take him to the local shelter...the owners may wise up and keep him home (where he belongs), if they have to keep busting him out of the slammer. If it's a dog that gets aggressive toward people, especially, I don't even give a second thought to euthanizing...sorry, that's just the way it is; I can't have "pets" coming onto my property, killing stock, or causing injury to them, and injuring people that have permission to be there. 

The dog does NOT have permission to be there, if he lives elsewhere, and I will protect my livestock, and family. Look up the dog laws in your states, especially pertaining to livestock and at large dogs. It is the owner's job to keep his dog on his property, and I will give warnings, and make sure to let the local authorities know of the problem, but 9 times out of 10, the police will just tell you to do what you need to.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yaya someone else than agrees that uethenazing IS an option.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> yaya someone else than agrees that uethenazing IS an option.


Yes...NOT my favorite option, but where I grew up aggressive dogs were MUCH more of a problem than any of the wild life (inc. wild cats, wolves, and bear); we always tried to make sure the owners knew the dogs were coming over and causing problems, and always reported it, but losing stock to someone elses dog? That was not an option for us, and if the dog was aggressive toward people (most were), then that was a double whammy for the dog. Dogs that run, also often form packs with other neighborhood dogs, and that is not fun either. I quickly got to a point where my safety, and that of my animals was #1, not someone's dog, who was being allowed to roam and cause trouble where he shouldn't be.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree, not my favourite option either. But once this dog got the taste for attcking, he didnt stop, there was really no other option. Does this make sense?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks =) i spoke to the owners of the dog and they built an ecnclosure, but it broke out and once again came at me and my horse so i gave it a few wallops with my dressage whip and it backed off enough for me to get home, So i gave them a final warning otherwise it "will" be shot and now they have it on a chain, in the enclosure. (i looks flimsy though, (and im paraniod of strange dogs anyway) so now i have been detouring quite often, its either get bitten by a dog or ride along the nature strip of the highway.. But we have rider-way road rules so its ok =)

Its only friendly when its owners there, other than that its hackles are always up and its really scared. The other day we watch it bolt across our paddock with a lamb it had baught down. (and it wasnt a fox, that killed it) so we warned alot of people and its no longer alowed in the paddocks with the horses (it used to follow us while we fed up, but we dont give it a chance anymore)

My family,myself and my animals are our #1 priority...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have an aggressive dog who is never off her leash outside of the house, she is a sweet heart with us, but aggressive to any other people or animals she does not know. She has no business being off a leash and she is muzzled in public. I also do not take her to the park, as while there are leash laws, and she would be, no one else follows it. 

It is absolutely the owners fault, and it is on them for whatever damage occurs to the dog in question. If I were you I would have called animal control or whatever applies in your area already. You should only have to fear for your safety if you are on their property.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

But the thing is, jack said it was on HER farm. so it should have no business being territorial unless it THINKS it is its territory, get what i mean? sorry im bad at explaining  Call the pound next time it comes onto your land jack, they will deal with it.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> But the thing is, jack said it was on HER farm. so it should have no business being territorial unless it THINKS it is its territory, get what i mean? sorry im bad at explaining  Call the pound next time it comes onto your land jack, they will deal with it.


I will be calling the ranger, Its on our farm yes, but its house is too. Its been sub-diveded (its a 2 acre block thats been sectioned off our 36 acres) Its complecated imagine a rectangle and on the front boundry there is a triangle been cut right in the centre. Our houses are next door too each other. Were in the middle of the stablehands cottage and them. But we have a boundry fence seperating them from us. We own the land either side of the dogs house,and we run agistment and I couldnt deal with it hurting my horses let alone someone elses horses!!! We have well bred expensive Appaloosas,Paints, TB-Gallopers and my Show horses & Eventers! All together we have well over $200,000 worth of horses on the property  

Its scary to look at too its eyes are fluro yellow! and glow in the dark! It scares the heck out of me!! *(All this and im not a dog person to begin with!!)*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

me neither, give me a horse anytime! Thats a weird sounding property. My family are horse people as well and when we see a stray dog on our property mum yells "Stray dog, watch the horses!" as if Tess takes fright the dog goes after her, Zorro just stands there and eats (little garbage shetland though). But if our lab gets into Tess's yard Tess pins the ears, runs and double barrels him. We say "poor snoopy" but hey the dog has to learn that tess has heels and WILL use them. and as jack said: "my faimly, myself and my animals are the #1 priority.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah and i stand by that! My dogs have been trampled,striked kicked bitten (you name it) and we will continue to let them, "until" they learn not to be were they shouldnt! And to leave the horses alone!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yep i agree. snoopy is a special dog but if he gets hurt by the horses and is not limping bleeding or sore mum says "he has to learn".


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First of all, folks, chill out, please, or I'll be closing the thread. Second of all, dogs are different. My dogs are not friendly towards other people, so they have fenced yard and they are _always _on leash when I take them out for the walk. No exception. Also I always warn people not to touch them. 

However, the dog, which showed aggression towards the *owner *(or someone in owner's family) should be put down. Period. I heard terrified stories when the baby was killed by the family dog. The baby of friends of us was bit in face by the family dog (which went jealous I assume). Another guy I know in person was attacked by his spoiled and loved pittbull for no reason (he called police and the dog was put down eventually). Etc They are animals and they can kill.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> please guys, dont say its HORRIBLE, there has been others put down for the same reason im sure. We just couldnt take the chance he would attack us


YOu did the right thing. Don't give it a second thought. Some people are extreme. I have a herding dog who has always been taught not to chase the horses but when ever he gets the chance he will do it. So it isn't all about training and it isn't fair to keep a dog tied up or caged all it's life. That just isn't feasible especially if you live in the country that isn't why you got a dog.
I had a dog that for some reason he didn't like people weraing uniforms. The 1st time he bit someone I wrote it off as a fluke as the guy stepped over him while he was sleeping. The second time I was taking with a mechanic and he turned to leave and the dog bit him with out any warning and quickly. That dog was put down


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yes i agree it is the best option for our dog. his instint was stronger than any trining. 
chill out. i think it has chilled out from what it was


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Ahhh we started with ammonia in our bottles but one of the dogs owners said if we didn't quit they were going to cause trouble...mostly because the dog stunk like cat pee for a day or two! LOL it sure did deter them faster though


I would tell them that the next time the dog came after me it would get hit in the bead with 185 grains of lead.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I would tell them that the next time the dog came after me it would get hit in the bead with 185 grains of lead.


ouch poor dog!  what is ammonia btw?


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the same problem where I live, almost every property has dogs. my mare isn't afraid of the loose ones, she's like soileddove's, she'll take off after them. Most dogs are brave cowards and will run off when chased. I also have long reins that can be used to whip the dogs. The mace idea is great though, I may try it. I do that for everything she's afraid of, point your horse at it and get her to chase the dog, practise on ground if need be. My girl still chases bicycles, am still working on getting her to stop, folks on bikes try not to come on my street.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

It makes me so sad that irresponsible people own these big, powerful dogs and allow them to become aggressive. I think if the dog is a danger to any living, domesticated creature it is aggressive. I can't stand it when people try to say a dog is not aggressive when it will rip apart another dog or a horse just because it's friendly to people. If it's going to be a danger to other people's pets then it shouldn't be around them. PERIOD.

Its 100% the person's fault for getting that sort of dog they can't train/control, for allowing it to become aggressive and then allowing it off their property to wreck havoc. Its even more sad because some of these dogs cannot be safely rehabilitated  

People suck. I carry a crop when I ride all of the time and I would have no problem smacking a dog with it, kicking it with my boot or turning the horse on it. My safety and my horse's safety is the most important thing.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Deerly said:


> It makes me so sad that irresponsible people own these big, powerful dogs and allow them to become aggressive. I think if the dog is a danger to any living, domesticated creature it is aggressive. I can't stand it when people try to say a dog is not aggressive when it will rip apart another dog or a horse just because it's friendly to people. If it's going to be a danger to other people's pets then it shouldn't be around them. PERIOD.
> 
> Its 100% the person's fault for getting that sort of dog they can't train/control, for allowing it to become aggressive and then allowing it off their property to wreck havoc. Its even more sad because some of these dogs cannot be safely rehabilitated
> 
> People suck. I carry a crop when I ride all of the time and I would have no problem smacking a dog with it, kicking it with my boot or turning the horse on it. My safety and my horse's safety is the most important thing.


 i agree 110% with thise whole post!


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> YOu did the right thing. Don't give it a second thought. Some people are extreme. I have a herding dog who has always been taught not to chase the horses but when ever he gets the chance he will do it. So it isn't all about training and it isn't fair to keep a dog tied up or caged all it's life. That just isn't feasible especially if you live in the country that isn't why you got a dog.
> I had a dog that for some reason he didn't like people weraing uniforms. The 1st time he bit someone I wrote it off as a fluke as the guy stepped over him while he was sleeping. The second time I was taking with a mechanic and he turned to leave and the dog bit him with out any warning and quickly. That dog was put down


You see, my dog LOVES people in uniform. When some Reserve Forces people walked by her after a parade, she started whining, trying to go see them haha. 

But my aunt owned a naturally aggressive German Sheppard. They tryed there hardest to keep her put of trouble, and they did. They lived on a large piece of property in the country so there luckily wasn't many people around generally. They also had there kids trained on how to deal with the dog, and trained the dog to leave the kids alone. The one thing I know for sure is if she had attacked someone, or became to dangerous, they would have had her put down. They actully put her down when she was 12. She was loosing either her sight or her hearing, and was becoming more aggressive, so they made the call and had her put down.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't imagine wanting to have an agressive dog around these days. Everyone is so sue happy, all it takes is one nip and you get sued, even on your own property, even if the person was not supposed to be on the property.
I had a friend who's dog bit an intruder and the intruder sued the dog owner and WON.....
I work for a vet, train and show dog professionally and agressive dogs of any breed, whether big or small are dangerous. I have had little dogs bite me, but the worse are the big dogs that have to come in triple muzzled, growling and snarling. The owners excuse is" he loves our family" so we love him. 
I love hearing " my dog is protective of me" and then it will bite and growl and attack other people in the family, other dogs or animals.
My daughter's horse was attacked by the neighbors pitbull mixes in her own yard, she has finally healed, but it took along time. The owners of the dogs did nothing.
I am very opinionated about biting dogs, for any reason, unless they are police dogs. As far as I am concerned, no dog should bite a human being for any reason, ever. A dog can sufficiently bark to warn off a threat, but the average homeowner should not own aggressive dogs, somebody someday will get bit or attacked. Hopefully not a child.
And yes, I have put down aggressive dogs and have suggested it to people who own aggressive dogs.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i think it was the best idea to put our dog down. I didnt suggest it but i know know it was the right choice. Everyone has so many different opinions and after being called a closed minded fool i was starting ti have different ideas on weather it was a good idea to put it down. But wyominggrandmas post made me think otherwise .


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We've had a number of dogs over the years, but only one was human agressive. We didn't realize how aggressive he had gotten until he bit a friend for no reason whatsoever. We'd had him for several years before that happened, but didn't hesitate to put him down. 

We had another dog that suddenly decided she wanted our other dogs dead and began attacking them every time she got the chance. Because our local shelter charges to bring dogs in, we just put her down ourselves.

We live way out in the country and really can't be without a dog to give warning that someone or something is amiss outside. However, barking at someone/something is a far cry from biting or attacking. Our backyard is fenced, and our dogs are not allowed to wander around unsupervised outside of the fence. We don't want them chasing the chickens, goats or the horses...not to mention the neighbor's cattle. 

In our opinion, once a dog starts attacking the farm animals, it has to be put down. Training is something that should be done from puppyhood, and our dogs are well behaved, but even so, they could suddenly forget all their training and turn on the livestock, causing a great deal of suffering and expense. They would have to be put down immediately - we couldn't afford to take a chance that it won't happen again.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Im still and always will %100 be for Eunthanizing an agressive dog! Im not saying there may not be good somewhere in the dog, but there is too much bad that is too far gone to be ignored. An aggressive dog is a liabilitey! And In my eyes *one bite, is one to many*! And it should be reconized long before this accident occured!

And thankyou!! Everyone who is posting polite but still in a matter of fact way! Were starting to express opinoins without jumping down someones throat saying "Ohmigod you axe murder!" I'm quite fine with people expressing opinions, and your more than welcome to have your own personal veiws. Although _please_ just stick to polite and mature posts!!


----------

